# 70's Western Flyer Miss Buzz bike



## Big Moe (Sep 4, 2014)

This is the newest addition to the collection. Totally original except tires I think.


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 12, 2014)

That is one rock in' girl! Look at that glorious seat.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 14, 2014)

*Rockin the buzz*

I know, I was really happy to get that one. Of course, I will be even happier when I can get it back to Texas where I live, it's at my brother's house in mid Missouri right now. I only paid $50.00 for her.


----------

